# Rockys Ears Cropped 7.12.11



## jimmyknuckles (Jul 16, 2011)

What do you guys think Rocky is 9/12 weeks in photos. Before surgery and after please rate 1-10 ? This puppy is amazing in my book perfect 10 papers everything parents bloodline all top notch... Thanks guys just joined today great forum...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You have a very cute puppy but the picture with the ear crop is hard to tell. They look really short but if you have a bully then short is how most of them is cropped. also they do not look contoured on the bell but again very hard to tell from the photos.
:welcome: to GP we look forward to you being a member


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome to GP! Adorable pup!  
I don't know anything about cropping, so I'll leave that to others.


----------



## ThomasZ126 (May 28, 2011)

Based on the picture I give it a 3.....do you hav any better pics?


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Like lisa said more angles would give better look of results, i think they are nice

In the end your feelings on the result lye in you. If you are happy, thats what is ultimately important


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

They look really uneven but like they said above it just may be the way he's sitting in the pic. Do you have any more pics?


----------

